# Adventure Track (real Orchestra)



## Robin (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I'd like to share a new composition that I wrote a few weeks ago which has been recorded by the City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra. It has not been written for any specific purpose but just as a little fun project.

http://soundcloud.com/robin-hoffmann/an ... ure-begins

Looking forward to your comments!

Robin


----------



## Hanu_H (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow. Just plain amazing, Robin!
Composition is top notch. Orchestrations kicks ass. Sounds like a million dollars. Nothing to complain. :D

-Hannes


----------



## JohnG (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice job, Robin, and a good recording too. Really well done all around.


----------



## bryla (Apr 20, 2012)

Great as always  was it done in Prague?


----------



## Rob (Apr 20, 2012)

always a pleasure to listen to your music, Robin!


----------



## schatzus (Apr 20, 2012)

Listened several times. Great job!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Apr 20, 2012)

you rock, robin! o/~


----------



## TGV (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice Robin! Love the writing.

Can you:

1) Comment on the size of the orchestra

2) Explain 2:15....lol...the timing sounds a bit funky in that little section. Did you write it that way, or was it not played 100% correctly?

Thanks!


----------



## rgames (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes - really good!

Only comment is that I think it needs a little more structure to be a standalone piece - perhaps a little development and length. As film score, though, really outstanding!

rgames


----------



## rJames (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome work. How fun to play with the orchestra like that. 

Was this on the tail end of a project or did you have to sell your car for this?


----------



## Robin (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the kind comments! I feel really flattered!

@RiffWraith. It was actually a fairly small line-up including a string section of 7/6/5/4/3. WW/Brass were fairly "standard". No Tuba though. I did a tad of beefing-up by mixing in some samples. And yes, there are a few funky timing moments, the one you mention is not the worst imho  It was just a little too less session time for a little too many notes 

@rgames: I completely agree with the structure. I wouldn't call that a concert piece by any means! 

@rjames: It was an "let's use the remaining session time more wisely than sending home the musicians" kind of thing.

Once again, thanks so much everybody!

Robin


----------



## flashman (Apr 21, 2012)

Great track. We spend so much time listing to sampled mock ups we forget what the real thing sounds like and it sounds nothing like the samples. Trouble is we end up writing music that sounds good on samples and then transferring to live orchestra rather than writing stuff like this which would only sound good played live. 

Also it shows in my opinion, that James Fitzpatrick's band in Prague is the most reliable all round orchestra in central europe. Worked with them a lot.

Well done Robin


----------



## mark812 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fantastic writing, Robin. Could you post the score as well? That would be great.

BTW, your Daily Scoring Bits blog is in my bookmarks bar, I read it every day.  Thank you for sharing your knowledge, very generous of you.


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys!

@flashman: Yeah, I agree on Prague, they are a very reliable, affordable allround ensemble. I'm just not the biggest fan of the sound of Smecky Studios...

@mark812: Score sheet coming up  And thanks!


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 22, 2012)

o[])


Robin @ Fri Apr 20 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'd like to share a new composition that I wrote a few weeks ago which has been recorded by the City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra. It has not been written for any specific purpose but just as a little fun project.
> 
> ...



Composed in Sibeliis 7?


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 23, 2012)

Robin @ Sun Apr 22 said:


> Yes.



how long did it take to compose this? it sounds wonderful.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks alot!

@dcoscina: I'm not sure as I wrote it alongside another project. I think it was about 2 or 3 days.

Robin


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow that's pretty impressive!


----------



## Mike Marino (Apr 24, 2012)

Excellent work! Wow!


----------



## Robin (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

